# Wading spots between San Leon and Seabrooke?



## 2277master (Jan 16, 2007)

Recently moved to Kemah area and not familiar with the shoreline. Can anyone point me to a good place to start? Not asking for GPS #s to your honeyholes, just general info on access points, areas to avoid, etc.
Thanks!!!


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm sure you already have, but, scroll down this forum and contact the guys that are talking about that area. Most are more than eager to help.


----------



## jaystuhdc (Jul 18, 2013)

try McCollum Park, we got into some Reds, and Black drum this past weekend. You can wade fish there. You can go out about 200 yards and the water will still be about waist level.


----------



## JeffT72 (Jun 14, 2013)

I have read good things about the Seabrooke flats. I have been out there 3 times now and have only caught bait fish, but I am working on tuning my game fish techniques. If you park on Todville you can access either the bay or lagoon side and wade all over.


----------



## OneOverX (Jun 5, 2013)

If you don't mind independent research I'd also recommend stopping by Fishing Tackle Unlimited and picking up Ray Crawford's book on wade/kayak fishing the upper coast. I grabbed that and some Hook-n-Line maps recently...one of the best things I have ever done for myself.


----------



## 2277master (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks guys. All good stuff. Gonna start on some of these this weekend! And definitely gonna look for that book, OneOverX!


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

OneOverX said:


> If you don't mind independent research I'd also recommend stopping by Fishing Tackle Unlimited and picking up Ray Crawford's book on wade/kayak fishing the upper coast. I grabbed that and some Hook-n-Line maps recently...one of the best things I have ever done for myself.[/QUOTE Crawford's book is excellent. I've recommended it to many including two guys today, but have yet to buy a copy for myself. Lol. Dont own yak anymore...


----------

